# Open lapping was FUN today



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

This was the best and most exhausting track day yet.

About 140 miles on the track in 6 sessions from 9:30am to 4pm. There were only 20 cars TOTAL today, two run groups. No newbies. There were 9 cars in my group, many left after the 4th or 5th session. I was the ONLY car on the track for my last session. That was cool. The worst error was getting a bit sideways at nearly 90 in turn 1, too fast for comfort with the danger there.

I need a new shift knob, mine came off on 3 occasions in the braking zone for turn 4, a 3->2 downshift. What a PITA. Otherwise, great. Car held up great, brakes were OK. There is a bit of body movement on the suspension that could be solved by metal mounts, I think. Obivious open diff issues, this car needs a 3.15 or 3.27 LSD.

I sure did go all out today though, passed a few cars TWICE in a single session. Cars that started behind me, a C4 vette and E30 325.

Damn, I LOVE my 328Ci though









p.s.- I think that I will go with Porterfield R4s pads as a replacement. Talked to a guy with a 325i (non-SP) who was running R4s with ATE Power Disk, cryo treated and he likes them a lot.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like fun!

FWIW, I love my Doug Whalen shift knob.

I have this one:









But he makes a matte version too:









http://www.whalenshiftmachine.com/


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> p.s.- I think that I will go with Porterfield R4s pads as a replacement. Talked to a guy with a 325i (non-SP) who was running R4s with ATE Power Disk, cryo treated and he likes them a lot. *


Nate, if you want some serious track-only pads, get the Porterfield R4, not the R4S. I had them on my car last week-end for 3 days at the track, and their stopping power is phenomenal. I also kept them on during the DV run, and Kaz almost rear-ended me when I braked, he could not believe how fast my car stopped. The car stops faster than you can say whiplash!  Also, unlike the R4s, they work great even when cold. Too bad they are so noisy, otherwise, I would keep them on the car for everyday use. :thumbdwn:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Open lapping was FUN today*



Raffi said:


> *
> 
> Nate, if you want some serious track-only pads, get the Porterfield R4, not the R4S. I had them on my car last week-end for 3 days at the track, and their stopping power is phenomenal. I also kept them on during the DV run, and Kaz almost rear-ended me when I braked, he could not believe how fast my car stopped. The car stops faster than you can say whiplash!  Also, unlike the R4s, they work great even when cold. Too bad they are so noisy, otherwise, I would keep them on the car for everyday use. :thumbdwn: *


Yes, I know the R4 would be better on the track. I don't really want to switch out pads before 

They work great when cold? I would think about that then  How is the wear?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Open lapping was FUN today*



nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Yes, I know the R4 would be better on the track. I don't really want to switch out pads before
> 
> They work great when cold? I would think about that then  How is the wear? *


The whole pad swap only takes an hour for all 4 corners, so IMHO, it is worth having a dedicated set of pads for the track. The wear is pretty good so far. I have not measured it specifically, but it does not seem to wear out excessively fast, even after all the brake plowing I did at Buttonwillow and on the DV run.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Yes, get yourself a set of dedicated track pads (i.e. Hawk Blues or PF-97s). The only pads that I would run for double-duty are the OEM Textar/Jurid pads.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I ran the Turner Cool Willys at the Glen the other weekend.

They worked very well, and were no problem driving to the hotel and back and driving them home to Maryland (I installed them at the track).

On the street they are very dusty. The only noise I heard was starting out Sunday morning with very cold pads. The first couple of stops had a little squeal.

So for a pad to drive to the track, runa dn come home, they are great.

On the track, I never did find the pads limit nor did I have any fade at all. ANd I was running very hard, passing just about everyone, including several other E46 M3s. The car was especially good under braking.

I was considering the R4S for street, then just swapping the fronts for R4 pads for the track. I may still try that combo one day, but for now, the Cool Willys are my choice.


----------

